

Ask HN: Review my debate site (http://argumentclinic.net) - orblivion

http://argumentclinic.net<p>EDIT: I probably shouldn't repeat myself. I'll just refer you to the about page for an explanation:<p>http://argumentclinic.net/about/<p>For now, since I'm trying to set an example, I am the only mediator. However in the future, I would like (and need) to allow others to mediate as well. So far you won't see very much interesting discussion, because I'm still trying to bootstrap the community. The Drug debate is the only one that got far enough to split into subdebates. I'm also still experimenting with how exactly to go about mediating. I'd really like to get some more engaged people to see if this method actually works out.<p>At this point, the features include posting, creating subdebates, and proposing and joining new debates. I do have a good handful of ideas for features, but right now I'm focused on community building.<p>So let me know what you think. Thanks!
======
dpapathanasiou
Was this the inspiration for the site name:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMlv3ripSM> ?

It's the first thing I thought of when I saw your url.

~~~
orblivion
Of course. Strangely, not very many people seem to catch the reference.

------
davidw
Your resume links are down:

<http://danielkrol.com/welcome/default/resume>

I like the design, but given how people react to my tastes, that probably
means it's not flashy enough, or too drab or something, for most people.

~~~
orblivion
Thanks. Not sure how that happened, I'll look into it.

------
alexkearns
Clickable link: <http://argumentclinic.net>

~~~
orblivion
Thanks.

Likewise for the About page <http://argumentclinic.net/about/>

